# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  गर्भावस्था में है हाइपोथायरायडिज्म का खतरा

## Apurv Sharma

आज की मशीनी लाइफ में अधिकतर लोग अपनी दिनचर्या और खानपान के कारण किसी न किसी बीमारी से परेशान हैं। उनमें से एक बीमारी है हाइपोथायरायडिज्म|
हाइपोथायरायडिज्म एक ऐसी बीमारी है जिससे आप अपनी गर्भावस्था से पहले भी पीड़ित हो सकती है। हाइपोथायरायडिज्म को अंडरएक्टिव थायराइड के रूप में जाना जाता है। गर्भावस्था में हाइपोथायरायडिज्म होने का यह मतलब नही है कि आपको एक खुश, स्वस्थ गर्भावस्था नहीं हो सकती है। हॉ यह आपकी गर्भावस्था को अंत में थोड़ा सा अधिक जटिल जरूर बना देता है। इससे पहले कि हम गर्भावस्था में हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के बारे में जानें जरूरी है कि हम यह जान लें कि हाइपोथायरायडिज्म क्या है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है हाइपोथाइरॉडिज्म :-*

हाइपोथायरायडिज्म थाइरोइड का ही एक प्रकार है| इस में क्या होता है? इस हाइपोथायरायडिज्म में थाइरोइड सूज जाता है जिसके कारण थायराइड ग्रंथि का थायरोक्सीन हार्मोन कम बनने लगता है। असल में हाइपोथायरायडिज्म इम्यून प्रणाली की बीमारी है जिसमें दर्द नहीं होता। यह एक प्रकार की वंशानुगत बीमारी होती है और आरामपरस्त जीवनशैली के कारण यह रोग लगातार बढ़ रहा है। ऊंचे तकिए लगाकर सोने या टीवी देखने, किताब पढऩे से भी पीनियल और पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथियों के कार्य पर विपरीत प्रभाव पड़ता है। इन स्थितियों में हाइपोथाइराइड रोग होने की आशंका बढ़ जाती है।

अक्सर और अधिक पीरियड्स होना, थकावट, अप्रत्याशित और अनावश्यक वजन बढऩा, स्मरणशक्ति में कमी, सूखी और रूखी त्वचा और बाल, आवाज का भारी होना, अधिक नींद आना, गर्दन का दर्द, सिरदर्द, पेट का अफारा, भूख कम हो जाना, चेहरे और आंखों पर सूजन रहना, ठंड का अधिक अनुभव करना, कब्जियत, जोड़ों में दर्द आदि हाइपोथाइरॉडिज्म के लक्षण है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*गर्भावस्था में हो सकता है हाइपोथायरायडिज्म :-*

प्र इसमें  वजन कम होना, उल्टियां होना, ब्लड प्रेशर बढ़ जाना, दिल की धड़कन का लगातार तेज बने रहना आदि शामिल है।कुछ आंकड़ों के अनुसार 2500 प्रेगनेंट महिलाओं में से लगभग 1 महिला हाइपोथायरायडिज्म की शिकार होती है।गर्भावस्था में हाइपोथायरायडिज्म होने से महिलाएं ज्यादा थकान महसूस करती हैं, साथ ही साथ उनको हाथ पैरों में सनसनाहट भी महसूस होती है।गर्भावस्था में अगर यह बीमारी पकड़ में न आए तो इसका गलत असर महिला के साथ-साथ उसके भ्रूण पर भी पड़ता है। जिसके लक्षणों में, बच्चा मृत पैदा होना या भ्रूण का विकास सही ढंग से ना हो पाने आदि शमिल हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

हाइपोथायरायडिज्म में भ्रूण के साथ मां भी एनीमिया और एक्लैंपसिया जैसी बीमारियों की चपेट में आ सकती है।इसे सामान्य मानकर अनदेखा नहीं करना चाहिए, बल्कि खून की जांच करानी चाहिए, इससे हाइपरथाइरॉडिज्म के बारे में पता लगाया जा सके।इसमें वजन कम के साथ-साथ टैकीकार्डिया (दिल की धड़कन का असमान्य रूप से बढ़ जाना) हो सकता है।

Attachment 906860

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*गर्भावस्था में हो सकता है हाइपोथायरायडिज्म का इलाज :-*

यह आप के लिए एक बहुत जानने योग्य बात है की प्रेगनेंसी में महिलाओं में हाइपोथायरायडिज्म बढ़ जाता है। जैसे-जैसे गर्भधारण का समय बढ़ता जाता है वैसे-वैसे इसकी डोज भी बढ़ती जाती है। इसलिए इसमें हर महीने महिला की टी-4 और टीएसएच की जांच की जाती है, ताकि उसे प्रेगनेंसी में लगातार दवा की सही मात्रा मिल सके। डिलीवरी के बाद सामान्य डोज दी जाने लगती है।

पर आप को बता दिया जाये प्रेगनेंसी में हाइपोथायरायडिज्म का ट्रीटमेंट इतना आसान नहीं होता। इसमें महिला को रेडियो एक्टिव आयोडीन नहीं दे सकते। क्योंकि आयोडीन प्लेसेंटा से शिशु में भी चली जाती है। ऐसे में दवाओं पर अधिक निर्भर रहना पड़ता है। दवाएं भी ऐसी दी जाती हैं, जो मां पर तो असर करे, लेकिन उसका बच्चे पर कोई दुष्प्रभाव ना पड़े।

----------

